# Word of the Day... Shemozzle



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2021)

Shemozzle: a state of chaos and confusion; a muddle.
"_the debate about climate change and how to deal with it is a shemozzle_"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2021)

I have experienced _shemozzles_ many times over the course of my life.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2021)

This word, shemozzle, is an entirely different word, from one that is spelled nearly the same, 
but the 2 words are not meant to be confused with each other.

They have differing meanings and derivations, and this one, shemozzle, likely is pronounced with the emphasis on the first syllable, so they wouldn't sound as similar, as they look in spelling and printing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> This word, shemozzle, is an entirely different word, from one that is spelled nearly the same,
> but the 2 words are not meant to be confused with each other.
> 
> They have differing meanings and derivations, and this one, shemozzle, likely is pronounced with the emphasis on the first syllable, so they wouldn't sound as similar, as they look in spelling and printing.


All I have to say to all that is... Mazel tov, Kaila!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

I can imagine that heavy drug users live in a constant state of _shemozzle._


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 9, 2021)

That schlimazel, Jerry, causes nothing but schemozzle everywhere he goes. Such a shlemeil, that one.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 9, 2021)

I've had a few jobs in my lifetime that were definitely _shemozzles.  _The worst one was at an American Red Cross office where there were so many bosses, I didn't know whose orders to follow.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 9, 2021)

RubyK said:


> I've had a few jobs in my lifetime that were definitely _shemozzles.  _The worst one was at an American Red Cross office where there were so many bosses, I didn't know whose orders to follow.


What was your job there, Ruby? My sister volunteered for several months drawing blood for the Red Cross.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 9, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> What was your job there, Ruby? My sister volunteered for several months drawing blood for the Red Cross.


I was a secretary there. Stayed away from the blood bank because I was squeamish.


----------



## jujube (Jun 9, 2021)

A Yiddish saying explains that "a schlemiel is somebody who often spills his soup and a schlimazel is the person it lands on".


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 9, 2021)

jujube said:


> A Yiddish saying explains that "a schlemiel is somebody who often spills his soup and a schlimazel is the person it lands on".


Accurate.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 9, 2021)

No one remembers Laverne and Shirley:


Schlemiel! Schlimazel! Hasenpfeffer Incorporated!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> No one remembers Laverne and Shirley:
> 
> 
> Schlemiel! Schlimazel! Hasenpfeffer Incorporated!


I remember and when I saw AuntMarg's word today I thought of that immediately!


----------

